# Carry You



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

CARRY YOU

[January 2007]

Conceal your deepest worries
Confine your thoughts inside the walls you built of damaged pride
The light in your eyes failing
like you're adrift, like night pretending to be day
These storms subside

Though the past, the unwanted memories, are holding onto you
All the power in the universe conspires to carry you
Truths you find through your adversities will defend you
as your powers and all your energies conspire to carry you
The adversary to your soul,
the blackest thoughts that try to poison you
These storms subside

Lay down your greatest burden
Relinquish that which has control of you and let yourself through
Though it seems, the past and future look the same
suffice to say, you're still here

copyright ? vnv nation - all rights reserved


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris thats beautiful!! I loved their thing on youtube.

(edited)


----------

